# Graycliff G2 Pirate Cigar Review - MILD



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

G2 Is a good mild cigar. M.S.R.P. is about $11. Way over priced of course like every GRAYCLIFF. Under $5 and the cigar is a decent smoke.

Read the full review here: Graycliff G2 Pirate Cigar Review - MILD


----------

